# Terror Attack Travis AFB



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> A car loaded with propane tanks ran through the main gate at Travis Air Force Base in northern California on Wednesday night. Military personnel ran up to the burning car that exploded in flame after breaching the security gates.
> 
> In video posted on an Air Force forum on Facebook, firefighters are seen attempting to put out the flames.
> 
> Law enforcement sources say the car carried propane tanks and the driver deliberately ignited the fire. He died inside the car, which drove off the road into a ditch. There are no reports of shots fired during the incident. The driver has been identified by law enforcement but not been named.


https://www.cbsnews.com/news/travis-air-force-base-gate-possible-attack-new-details/


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

First I’ve heard of this


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I wonder what that was all about.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Denton said:


> I wonder what that was all about.


False flag gone wrong? Gotta keep unsuccessful FF on the down low....


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Ban propane tanks. Anyone caught grilling or using a propane tank goes on the terrorist watch list. You have 6 months to change from using propane to heat your house. School walkouts are scheduled.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Propane Free Zones! Think about the children!


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

It's not a terror attack. The guy was just running late for cookout. They could not start the grille without propane you know....


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Just practicing.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> Just practicing.


Is that like the novice IED maker who asked "What happens if we do thissssssssssssssssss?"

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Wannabe rookie.grilled himself.good.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I see they are still keeping secret the identity of the driver.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Denton said:


> I see they are still keeping secret the identity of the driver.


Well I can get that for now. If he is an islamic terrorist you want to 
hunt down his associates. No need to alert connections to him that
may not know much. Still they might help to locate connections that
do know.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Stockton said:


> Well I can get that for now. If he is an islamic terrorist you want to
> hunt down his associates. No need to alert connections to him that
> may not know much. Still they might help to locate connections that
> do know.


If he was Islamist and had associates, the associates know what he was doing, know he was Islamist, know they are also Islamist and know the authorities know his identity as they said they are withholding it. Seems we are the only ones being kept in the dark.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Denton said:


> If he was Islamist and had associates, the associates know what he was doing, know he was Islamist, know they are also Islamist and know the authorities know his identity as they said they are withholding it. Seems we are the only ones being kept in the dark.


Understand but think about all of the people that know them?
Letting his name out puts those people on the defensive.
Now when an agent walks up and asks about Allah they 
don't know why. The name will come out - just a matter
of time. First let them sort through associates without the
associates knowing it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Stockton said:


> Understand but think about all of the people that know them?
> Letting his name out puts those people on the defensive.
> Now when an agent walks up and asks about Allah they
> don't know why. The name will come out - just a matter
> ...


Let's see if we ever get the information.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Well @Denton if it radical lislam you'll have to look it up.
That won't fit with the MSM narrative and won't be readily
published.

However if its a Christian Conservative White guy you can
expect it to be all over the place quick.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Stockton said:


> Understand but think about all of the people that know them?
> Letting his name out puts those people on the defensive.
> Now when an agent walks up and asks about Allah they
> don't know why. The name will come out - just a matter
> ...


Well most of the FBI folks I ever met was usually coming to talk to me or some of my pals about false allegations made by members of the minority co-moonity alleging poleece brutality. I asked this one suit what does it take to get your to launch an investigation? He say a ***** with a quarter for the payphone in their cell can make them spring into action. How could any agency have the time or manpower to do all that while also out catching bad guys and stopping plots by muzzies. It just aint feasible.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

It was a practitioner of the Religion of peace .


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Gator Monroe said:


> It was a practitioner of the Religion of peace .


Got a link or something?


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

I heard his name mentioned on Foxnews Radio while listening to either Beck or Levin earlier "Hakeem Shahkiz " or the reverse of that Shahkiz Hakeem


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Gator Monroe said:


> I heard his name mentioned on Foxnews Radio while listening to either Beck or Levin earlier "Hakeem Shahkiz " or the reverse of that Shahkiz Hakeem


No combination of names and leaders brings up anything.

Try and find something that supports that as I didn't find it.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

perhaps it will make it to other MSM outlets , I only caught it on a small undercounter Radio in my Kitchen this afternoon ...


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Denton said:


> No combination of names and leaders brings up anything.
> 
> Try and find something that supports that as I didn't find it.


Can I count on you to link it when you find out or do you think the perps name is verboten or buried due to story originating in California ? My hearing was stretched his name is Hafiz Kazi aged 51 (CBS news has had story up for many hours ...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Gator Monroe said:


> Can I count on you to link it when you find out or do you think the perps name is verboten or buried due to story originating in California ?


Say what? Do you play as if I am an unknown, here? Shove it, pal. I'm not a wannabe.

Anyone can make groundless claims. Got grounds? Offer them. I prefer to have facts.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Denton said:


> Say what? Do you play as if I am an unknown, here? Shove it, pal. I'm not a wannabe.
> 
> Anyone can make groundless claims. Got grounds? Offer them. I prefer to have facts.


Trigger easily ? sheesh , you could have googled it just like I just did


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Denton said:


> Say what? Do you play as if I am an unknown, here? Shove it, pal. I'm not a wannabe.
> 
> Anyone can make groundless claims. Got grounds? Offer them. I prefer to have facts.


Fact was it was a Practitioner of the Religion of Peace like I first stated ...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Gator Monroe said:


> Fact was it was a Practitioner of the Religion of Peace like I first stated ...


Again, do you have a link or something that corroborates your assertion?

While I am predisposed to believe the same thing, I have the good sense to not assert such a claim without some evidence.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Gator Monroe said:


> Trigger easily ? sheesh , you could have googled it just like I just did


Yet you can't offer the link, here?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Did your work for you, @Gator Monroe.
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/travis-afb-explosion-hafiz-kazi-no-known-link-to-terrorism-fbi/


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

IS it so hard, @Gator Monroe, to support your assertions? Most of us here understand how to do that. We don't make others do the work.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-new...ifornia-air-force-base-killing-driver-n859306

I suggest you look at this article and how it is written.
Imagine for a moment this was a White Christian Conservative,
gun toting Veteran? I don't think these terms would be used:

Headline
Vehicle explodes at entrance to California Air Force base, killing driver

Sub heading
Vehicle goes up in flames after gaining "unauthorized" access to the base in Northern California.

First paragraph
A vehicle that was possibly packed with propane tanks crashed through the main gate of Travis Air Force Base in California and exploded, killing the driver, base officials said Thursday.

Now go back and think again: If it was a White, Christian
Conservative, gun toting Veteran. Do you think NBC would 
apply the same words?


----------

